
Scientists identify potential inhibitors of cancer metastasis and MS - rch
http://phys.org/news/2015-10-scientists-potential-inhibitors-cancer-metastasis.html
======
rch
Full text of the paper (early):

[http://www.jbc.org/content/early/2015/07/27/jbc.M115.675108....](http://www.jbc.org/content/early/2015/07/27/jbc.M115.675108.full.pdf+html)

